# You know you need to get away from the farm when. . .



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok so don't have me committed just yet :laugh: But this morning while grooming the miniature horse I thought I heard someone talking. . . I paused a second trying to figure out who or why anyone would be here at that time. When I paused I heard what I had truly heard. . . 

Yup the bee's are now talking to me! :ROFL: I swear it sounded like a women voice, but it was just a bunch of bee's buzzing around the barn :shades:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:laugh: :ROFL: :slapfloor: too funny!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol! Usually I am the one doing the talking so I may be standing right there in line with you being commited.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:ROFL: What did the bees say?? :slapfloor:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys at least I know I am not alone. . . lol



nubians2 said:


> Lol! Usually I am the one doing the talking so I may be standing right there in line with you being commited.


Maybe we will share a padded room one day :laugh:



Goat Song said:


> :ROFL: What did the bees say?? :slapfloor:


Not sure, if I had heard them the first time I would not have paused to listen better :shades:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I'm always talking to myself trying to remind myself of stuff to do....I was walking around talking to myself about stuff that needed to be done kinda like a check list and my dad turns around and says "WHAT?" like 4 times before I was like "HUH?? OH, nothing..just talking to myself." LOL! :ROFL:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

:laugh: There is nothing wrong with that unless you start answering your self with a two sided conversation. :help:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I have done that....  :roll: :laugh:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

:help: There is nothing wrong with hearing voices, just don't interact with them in public :wink: 

You may end up with nubians2 and me with those fashionable jackets that fastens in the back :help:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:slapfloor: :ROFL: Well I only talk to my self when I am alone (for the most part) And I am almost 100% sure I don't answer myself around people! :laugh:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

DDFN said:


> :laugh: There is nothing wrong with that unless you start answering your self with a two sided conversation. :help:


House solved that little prolem with the bluetooth headset, remember? LOL


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

:laugh: Maybe we should get J.O.Y. a blue tooth headset then so she will be safe :whatgoat: hehehehe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! hey then I can pretend to be cool..... :shades:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

DDFN said:


> :laugh: There is nothing wrong with that unless you start answering your self with a two sided conversation. :help:


Ummmm... Guilty as charged.  If you were to sneak up on me, you just might catch me saying, _"Now, if you were me, and I was you, where would you have put those hoof trimmers??_

And then self answers back saying she has no clue. Don't know why my family thinks I need some human friends! :scratch:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:ROFL: Too funny! Do you want a Blue Tooth too?!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh I hate those Blue Tooths! I work at a truck stop and everybody has them. They walk thru the building and you don't know if they are talking to you or what. They are great for safety on the road but they need to leave them in their trucks.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> Ummmm... Guilty as charged.  If you were to sneak up on me, you just might catch me saying, _"Now, if you were me, and I was you, where would you have put those hoof trimmers??_
> 
> And then self answers back saying she has no clue. Don't know why my family thinks I need some human friends! :scratch:


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: Oh my. . . hummm if I was you I would just pretend to be talking to the bee's! At least when I need to talk to myself I just talk to the hubby saying "Did you see where I put the Llama's halter" "Wait where did you put the Llama's halter, you had it last" "hummm Busterrrrrrrrrrrr (neighbors dog), where did you carry that Llama's halter too?!?!?!" If all else fails just act like you are talking to the critters, because it's normal to talk to animals, Right?



nubians2 said:


> Oh I hate those Blue Tooths! I work at a truck stop and everybody has them. They walk thru the building and you don't know if they are talking to you or what. They are great for safety on the road but they need to leave them in their trucks.


I can understand. I use to work in a medical therapy clinic and had people on their's while receiving therapy. I never knew if they were talking to me or their imaginary friends! We had to finally post no cell phones because it was causing issues with other patients and therapy.

I do wonder if those people are talking more to their imaginary friends instead of real people. Maybe they all had J.O.Y.'s idea and it has worked this far!!! :shades:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Goat Song said:


> DDFN said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: There is nothing wrong with that unless you start answering your self with a two sided conversation. :help:
> ...


You remind me of something I heard over the radio at the zoo where I went to school. One afternoon as we were finishing up feeding we hear the head curator, "If I were a tree kangaroo diet, where would I be?"
Man, I loved that school!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, my bees have not spoken to me.....but....I have a chicken that makes a noise that sounds just like my daughter-in-law saying my name. I am forever looking up from my milking and saying, "What?!?" to nobody.
As for talking to myself. Everyone around here is so used to it; they don't even notice anymore.



nubians2 said:


> Oh I hate those Blue Tooths!


Right there with you. My husband's boss got him one as they talk on the job a lot. But he has been warned that if he ever comes into the house still talking on the thing; he will find his dinner in the back yard.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> Well, my bees have not spoken to me.....but....I have a chicken that makes a noise that sounds just like my daughter-in-law saying my name. I am forever looking up from my milking and saying, "What?!?" to nobody.
> As for talking to myself. Everyone around here is so used to it; they don't even notice anymore.


 :slapfloor: I don't know if I would tell your daughter-in-law that she sounds like the chicken. . . She may take it the wrong way :laugh:

:laugh: Well I am a little hard of hearing on one side so I always tell my hubby "Hunnn?" When he speaks. . . Well I caught myself saying it to the goats the other day. . . Wait am I the only one that makes Goat noises to my babies? Please tell me one of you guys do too! I promise we don't need a padded stall just yet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :thumbup:


----------

